# what a top weekend



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

chelsea lose and we stuff the gunners...........

HAMMERTIME
View attachment 125502


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes great weekend of football

I was praying pardew headbutted wenger


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

f*ck me. Haven't seen footy results cause i GOT WANKERED but like what I hear.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Only Pardew and Earnshaw made the weekend worth living


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Couldnt have worked out better.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

The blades won, west ham won, spurs won, rotherham won and leeds lost, couldnt have gone better.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good weekend for me too my pool table turned up and it plays like a dream


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh aye and a top result for the toon


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

it's pretty sh*t being from the north-east at the moment...


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

LOON said:


> f*ck me. Haven't seen footy results cause i GOT WANKERED but like what I hear.:laugh:


i must object to the amount of swear words used in the uk section/forum. its setting a bad example in my view....so lets try and be a little more polite please

the above is just a small example


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

edit


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> Ok i f*cking promise i wont say one more mother f*cking swear word , gods honest cunting truth so help me cocking god.





























































an example of the english comprehensive education system in action.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Shut up if u cant add anything decent dont say anything


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

toppit said:


> Shut up if u cant add anything decent dont say anything


what like u?
public forum were all entitled to display our opinion as were all members.

shut up is a poor argument......and i dont want to argue anyway


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

please leave this thread if you dont like the language. it was started to by me celebrate my great football team.start your own thread on swear words you hate...please


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

What happened to Man u last night what a screamer of a free kick plus aswell the TOON won just on penaltys lol.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Great 2 see Man U lose last night the wankers, oh f*ck, sorry, I swore Alan in your Thread. Sure you won't mind.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Commando dont like the swearing he must be a preist or monk or somthing cos if he thinks thats bad go to a match or goto the pub,do u stand up and tell people off in the pub for swearing or phone the movie makers and tell them to stop using bad language get a grip of yourself if u dont like it dont read the forums...


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

commando said:


> shut up is a poor argument......and i dont want to argue anyway


Shut up









Stevie harper is a legend


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

LOON said:


> Great 2 see Man U lose last night the wankers, oh f*ck, sorry, I swore Alan in your Thread. Sure you won't mind.:rasp:


Hey i'm glad you enjoyed it so much, as I will enjoy watching Newcastle in div 1 next year!!!

:rasp:


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

LOON said:


> Great 2 see Man U lose last night the wankers, oh f*ck, sorry, I swore Alan in your Thread. Sure you won't mind.:rasp:


read my post







...i dont care what you say,its the resident 'vicar' that gets offended


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Nee chance will the toon go down i know were s##t at the min but things will come good fingers crossed what we lack here is passion if they wanted it that much they would win week in week out all i watch is some lazy over paid athletes half the time the only player in my eyes that does anything is nzogbia who is class not scared to run at players who else finds this they should be paid on peformance that would make bramble bankcrupt lol.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

toppit said:


> Nee chance will the toon go down i know were s##t at the min but things will come good fingers crossed what we lack here is passion if they wanted it that much they would win week in week out all i watch is some lazy over paid athletes half the time the only player in my eyes that does anything is nzogbia who is class not scared to run at players who else finds this they should be paid on peformance that would make bramble bankcrupt lol.


Glen Roeders track record.....

managed 3 teams and all 3 got relegated after finishing their previous season 7th in the league....................remind me where Newcastle finished last season.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Its still early we wont go down and if we do ill still be getting my season ticket anyway


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

answer my question..........................


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

toppit said:


> Nee chance will the toon go down i know were s##t at the min but things will come good


We cant keep saying that every season. We need to sign a director of football to keep shepherd's brain away from his club, but keep his money in. We need to start siging honest englishmen instead of the next Laurent Robert or Albert Luque (both cost £10m), and we need a proper replacement for Shearer.

Roeder claims his "hands were tied" during the transfer period. No they werent. he already knew Owen would be out for years, he knew Shola would be out for most of the season with his hip-op, and he knew years back that Shearer would be retiring. What does he do? Sign the new Kieron Dyer for £10m, does Man U a favour by giving Rossi a run out, and gets Sibierski







Martins is starting to find out that it's pretty good to be on the sick at newcastle, Dyer's been doing it for years.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DOOOOOOWN WITH THE MACKEMS, YOUR GOING DOOOOWN WITH THE MACKEMS...

hahahahahaha sam gutted


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> DOOOOOOWN WITH THE MACKEMS, YOUR GOING DOOOOWN WITH THE MACKEMS...
> 
> hahahahahaha sam gutted


& the 'boro by the looks of their season


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> DOOOOOOWN WITH THE MACKEMS, YOUR GOING DOOOOWN WITH THE MACKEMS...
> 
> hahahahahaha sam gutted


well we are not going up so its possible


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Totaly agree with u sam panic buying at end of season look where it has got us but sh*t happens lets wait till end of season before writing us off ......


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

I hate Andy Gray. He was having a go at just about everything to do with Newcastle during the match today.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SamT said:


> I hate Andy Gray. He was having a go at just about everything to do with Newcastle during the match today.


andy gray is a total asshole.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

SamT said:


> I hate Andy Gray. He was having a go at just about everything to do with Newcastle during the match today.


Its his job to tell it as he see's it......They were/are sh*t


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Did anyone see Drogbas celebration for his first? He acted like he was using a machine gun...pretty thoughtfull on rememberence day huh


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

chelsea again were superb ! even us up here in the north know that the english premiership is a done deal. people can go on about the money ect ect but all teams quality teams cost big money these days .
united are going great under sir alex but i think they will be second best again this year even if rooney starts maintaining form and his temper.
as for the rest......also rans is a fair discription the arguements nowaday are over who will get third place between liverpool and arsenal.
i think there is defenatly a large gap in quality between the top four english premiership teams and the rest of the pack.
all the people who hate chelsea and their manager are just milking sour grapes becuse the russian decided to pump his mega bucks into somebody elses team and not theirs .
quality teams will always attract the quality players. god knows what gerrard or owen especially are playing at sticking where they are. possibly gerrard can be forgiven as i understand he is a born and bred liverpool lad and his loyalty is very impressive .
currently the scottish teams are dominated as usual by the big 2 and i suspect that this is jus the way football is always going to be on both sides of the border.
to all the rest of you loyal fans whose teams are outwith the main 4 you have no chance of lifting the title so why waste time squabbling


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> I hate Andy Gray. He was having a go at just about everything to do with Newcastle during the match today.


andy gray is a total asshole.
[/quote]

andy gray thinks he is the voice of f***in football, and I hate Martin Tyler too, ever since the infamous United-Arsenal match when Vieira kicked out at Van nistelrooy, who, like any right minded person quite normally jumped back to avoid a kneeful of studs, according to Tyler RVN leapt back as if a cobra was attacking him, but surprise surprise no reptile analogies from Tyler as Keown did his vampire swoop attack on RVN at the final whistle.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> I hate Andy Gray. He was having a go at just about everything to do with Newcastle during the match today.


Its his job to tell it as he see's it......They were/are sh*t
[/quote]
I'll start listening to you next time you support a team in the premiership...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

commando said:


> chelsea again were superb ! even us up here in the north know that the english premiership is a done deal. people can go on about the money ect ect but all teams quality teams cost big money these days .
> united are going great under sir alex but i think they will be second best again this year even if rooney starts maintaining form and his temper.
> as for the rest......also rans is a fair discription the arguements nowaday are over who will get third place between liverpool and arsenal.
> i think there is defenatly a large gap in quality between the top four english premiership teams and the rest of the pack.
> ...


thats what you know about football. owen is out for a year


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

i know he is out for a year from that world cup farce.
i was just saying that i cant understand why he went to the geordies .

reading would have been better lol


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

commando said:


> i know he is out for a year from that world cup farce.
> i was just saying that i cant understand why he went to the geordies .
> 
> reading would have been better lol


None of the big boys wanted him, mainly because he is so injury prone


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

thats true hes made of china


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Owen was ever injury prone before he came to newcastle. No one wanted him because he was a rip-off. Only newcastle were stupid enough to buy him.


----------



## commando (Jul 13, 2006)

SamT said:


> Owen was ever injury prone before he came to newcastle. No one wanted him because he was a rip-off. Only newcastle were stupid enough to buy him.


the hammers would have him. anything to stay up lol


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

commando said:


> Owen was ever injury prone before he came to newcastle. No one wanted him because he was a rip-off. Only newcastle were stupid enough to buy him.


the hammers would have him. anything to stay up lol
[/quote]

Thye dont need him theyve got Tevez......


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

oh you guys....so funny


----------

